# HP Touchpad won't turn on. Any help?



## mcdaking84 (Nov 19, 2011)

Trying to see if I can do anything or else I will throw it out

I have it on the touchstone charger and all I see is the home button flashing from side to side. Tried every possible combination of holding the volume and power buttons


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Put it on the wall charger and wait.


----------



## Salvation27 (Nov 3, 2011)

If you're gonna throw it out- toss it my way 

No seriously- if you're gonna throw it away- let me know!


----------



## mcdaking84 (Nov 19, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Put it on the wall charger and wait.


tried that

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/

is there a version of this for non ubuntu touchpads?


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

That is for debricking the touchpad. ubuntu needs to be run thru your computer. Please read the opeing page instructions

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38786-tpdebrick-v004/


----------



## mcdaking84 (Nov 19, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> That is for debricking the touchpad. ubuntu needs to be run thru your computer. Please read the opeing page instructions
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...tpdebrick-v004/


Yeah I realized it after I posted. If it won't charge from either charger and nothing pops up, should I try it?


----------

